# [gnome 2.20] Centralisation des retours

## razer

Les mainteneurs gentoo ne sont pas en grêve : gnome 2.20 est dispo en ~arch, depuis hier vraisemblablement.

Je propose ce thread pour centraliser les retours, et je me lance :

Pas de gros changements à vu de nez

Cela impose le réemergeage de compiz-fusion (tout du moins emerald)

Les polices apparaissent plus propres pour moi

La page "propriétés" d'un périphérique affiche un joli camembert pour l'espace libre/occupé

Nautilus ne dessine plus de cadre autour des thumbnails d'image et de video :/

Le scroll dans Gedit est misérablement lent

File-roller ne supporte toujours pas le drag&drop, n'affiche toujours pas l'avancement des opérations, ne gère toujours pas l'archivage en multiples volumes : pour moi l'une des plus grosse faiblesse du bureau gnome cet archiveur. D'ailleurs si quelqu'un a une alternative en gtk je sus preneur...

Voila, à vous donc...

/EDIT : j'oubliais la meilleure nouveauté à mes yeux, provenant de GTK : l'ajout des documents récents dans gtkfilechooser. Il reste plus qu'à faire un folderchooser digne de ce nom, avec une arborescence développable, et çà sera super  :Wink: 

----------

## GaMeS

Le gnome-base viens juste d'être mis dans l'arbre officiel.

J'emerge en ce moment même gnome 2.20.

En premier lieu, le paquet scrollkeeper-9999 bloque app-text/rarian voici un lien du forum pour contrer ceci https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4382864.html?sid=efca2d19a483462dd76e2f704de2b988

Suite au prochain épisode.

----------

## monsieur moche

 *razer wrote:*   

> File-roller ne supporte toujours pas le drag&drop

 

Portage doit avoir une vieille version, sous ma Debian, la feature est présente.

Autre petit plus sympathique : possibilité de faire un drag 'n drop des fenêtres dans la barre des tâches (pas évident à expliquer, faut le faire pour comprendre !).

----------

## kopp

ça fait déjà deux semaines que je suis avec gnome 2.20. Pas de soucis notable : gnome-power-manager fait toujours de la merde.

Pour les polices, cela vient du fait que Gnome gère enfin correctement le dpi

On note aussi que la liste des fenetres ne se déforme plus à gogo et que eog ne plante plus une fois sur deux sur les photos de mon APN qui font plus de 2mo...

EDIT : monsieur moche, bien vu le drag&drop dans la liste de fenêtres  :Smile: 

----------

## razer

 *monsieur moche wrote:*   

>  *razer wrote:*   File-roller ne supporte toujours pas le drag&drop 
> 
> Portage doit avoir une vieille version, sous ma Debian, la feature est présente.
> 
> Autre petit plus sympathique : possibilité de faire un drag 'n drop des fenêtres dans la barre des tâches (pas évident à expliquer, faut le faire pour comprendre !).

 

```
$ equery l file-roller

[ Searching for package 'file-roller' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] app-arch/file-roller-2.20.1
```

Mouais, à revoir... Je m'en vais essayer çà sur l'ubuntu gutsy de la miss

En fait : le drag&drop fait comme si il fonctionnait lors d'ne extraction vers le bureau, mais le fichier reste dans /tmp/.blablabla

Vers une fenêtre nautilus c'est sans appel : il extrait rien

De plus il gentil le gus, mais moi mon / fait quelques centaines de Mo, alors utiliser /tmp comme cache moyen moyent

Je veux pas cracher dans la soupe, ce truc a le mérite d'exister, mais franchement je le trouve largement en deçà du reste du bureau gnome...

----------

## geekounet

 *razer wrote:*   

> De plus il gentil le gus, mais moi mon / fait quelques centaines de Mo, alors utiliser /tmp comme cache moyen moyent

 

Pour ça que dans ces cas là, on le sépare du reste  :Wink: 

----------

## razer

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *razer wrote:*   De plus il gentil le gus, mais moi mon / fait quelques centaines de Mo, alors utiliser /tmp comme cache moyen moyent 
> 
> Pour ça que dans ces cas là, on le sépare du reste 

 

J'entend bien...

Le problème est de faire une partoche spécifique pour chaque élucubration de programmeurs.

Je ne veux pas être médisant, merci au gars qui a fait file-roller, mais bon, chez moi /tmp c'est pour des locks, orbit, gconf... Pas pour y placer une archive de 300 Mo :/

Cà serait au moins sympa de proposer de configurer un autre répertoire temporaire, même si il faut passer par gconf-editor...

----------

## bouleetbil

Je tourne avec gnome2.20 depuis qu'il est dans l'overlay gnome. Et j'ai pas rencontré de problèmes à part un fichier manquant /etc/init.d/system-tools-backends 

dans le paquet gnome-system-tools

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Les dépendances sont toujours aussi mal gérées :/

- Gedit qui dépend de python-desktop qui dépend de Totem (un éditeur de texte qui dépend d'un player vidéo   :Rolling Eyes: )

- Quasi-impossible de ne pas installer nautilus-cd-burner (pourtant c'est un gadget, aucune application majeure devrais dépendre d'un gadget sauf si elle se base dessus)

...

Bref je ne sait pas si ça vient de chez  Gentoo ou de chez Gnome (je pencherais plutôt pour la deuxième solution), mais c'est vraiment des nazes (pour ne pas paraphraser Linus) ! Et un enfers pour les utilisateurs de gnome-light !

----------

## kopp

C'est pas impossible que les dépendances soient foireuse sous Gentoo avec gnome-light

Sinon, nautilus-cd-burner fait partie de Gnome, c'est donc normal qu'il soit installé...

----------

## idodesuke

 *razer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le problème est de faire une partoche spécifique pour chaque élucubration de programmeurs.
> 
> Je ne veux pas être médisant, merci au gars qui a fait file-roller, mais bon, chez moi /tmp c'est pour des locks, orbit, gconf... Pas pour y placer une archive de 300 Mo :/
> ...

 

mouai

----------

## bivittatus

Le seul problème que je rencontre pour le moment, c'est en terme de police dans firefox!!!  :Shocked: 

tout le reste est à priori nickel, mais là-dessus, c'est carrément la fête du slip!!! Sur certaines pages, j'ai une partie des polices en grande taille, une autre partie en petite taille, et j'ai beau jouer sur les préférences, y à rien à faire!!!

Quelqu'un a eu le même souci???

N.B.: Je confirme bien qu'avec gnome 2.18 ça fonctionnait nickel!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## galerkin

Salut à tous,

J'ai eu aussi un problème de police à l'installation.

Moi tout était minuscule   :Shocked: 

J'ai du changé un peu mon xorg.conf pour forcer les DPI.

En effet avec ce gnome 2.20 j'avais 75 en DPI.

je suis repassé à 96 DPI et tout est redevenu comme sous gnome 2.18

je me suis aidé de cette page http://www.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xorg_and_Fonts#Why

j'ai rajouté la ligne suivante dans la section Monitor du xorg.conf:

```

DisplaySize 340 212

```

Et cela a fonctionné pour mon portable en 1280 x 800

----------

## bivittatus

Ca a effectivement solutionné mon problème...merci!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## daiji

C'est peut-être totalement stupide, mais c'est normal que mon clic du milieu ne fasse plus rien nulle part depuis la 2.20?

----------

## galerkin

 *daiji wrote:*   

> C'est peut-être totalement stupide, mais c'est normal que mon clic du milieu ne fasse plus rien nulle part depuis la 2.20?

 

je n'ai pas ce problème là sous gnome 2.20.

Par contre, je ne vois pas trop comment t'aider   :Sad: 

----------

## bivittatus

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Ca a effectivement solutionné mon problème...merci!!! 

 

...sauf pour aMSN, qui a une police énorme du coup!!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## geekounet

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

>  *bivittatus wrote:*   Ca a effectivement solutionné mon problème...merci!!!  
> 
> ...sauf pour aMSN, qui a une police énorme du coup!!!  

 

Tu peux toujours les réduire, ou utiliser tcl/tk 8.5 qui permet l'utilisation des fontes truetype, et qui va du coup respecter le DPI, tout en étant plus joli  :Wink:  Ou alors utiliser autre chose, ou même passer à Jabber  :Razz: 

----------

## bivittatus

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *bivittatus wrote:*    *bivittatus wrote:*   Ca a effectivement solutionné mon problème...merci!!!  
> 
> ...sauf pour aMSN, qui a une police énorme du coup!!!   
> 
> Tu peux toujours les réduire, ou utiliser tcl/tk 8.5 qui permet l'utilisation des fontes truetype, et qui va du coup respecter le DPI, tout en étant plus joli  Ou alors utiliser autre chose, ou même passer à Jabber 

 

La solution jabber est à la base parfaite, mais j'ai du mal à convaincre mes contacts de s'y mettre... :Evil or Very Mad: 

Par contre, j'ai ouvert un autre post pour la solution de tcl/tk 8.5... :Wink: 

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

[ma life]A la base j'utilise xfce, je trouve toujours ce desktop formidable, le soucis c'est qu'apres presque un an d'utilisation de ma config actuelle,

j'ai pratiquement emergé gnome-light a une dizaine de paquets pret, donc dommage.j'en profite pour tester le nouveau gnome.[/ma life]

Et un truc tout bete me manque , le coup de molette sur la barre de titre pour enrouler la fenetre, sans dec , y'a pas ce truc sous gnome ?

j'ai fait un peu le tour du "proprio", mais j'ai rien trouvé.Je vais retourner voir du coté de gconf ...

Sinon en vue d'ensemble , c'est ... beau.Je retrouve a peu pres tout ce que j'utilisais sous xfce.j'ai deja toutes les applis dont j'ai besoin donc j'ai emergé gnome-light.

Une impression bizarre d'avoir un ecran plus large... bref du tout bon pour moi.Une molette et je suis heureux.

Les bémols: 

- ben la molette   :Laughing: 

- foutu mode spatial de nautilus

- gconf-editor séparé dans mon cas (trouve ca idiot et j'ai lu que c'est un sujet a polémique )

- wallpaper vert fluo   :Shocked:  mdr, j'ai cru que mplayer s'etait lancé et que j'avais encore un probleme de XVideo   :Laughing: 

- ah et le switch de desktop, faut que je cherche aussi ... pourquoi c'est pas dans la config souris ca ...

- LE POSTE DE TRAVAIL   :Twisted Evil:  , ah non ca c'est too much, sers a rien en plus.

Bon rien de bien sérieux en soi.

Pour l'instant, je suis content du gnome nouveau.

----------

## geekounet

J'avoue que j'ai aussi essayé Gnome 2.20 l'autre soir, alors que je suis KDE user depuis quelques temps maintenant  :Razz: 

Pour le coup de la gestion de fenêtres, je n'ai pas laissé Metacity longtemps, c'est trop limité, rien que le coup de la molette sur la barre de titre comme le dit ryo-san, ça manque beaucoup. Et donc j'y ai mis Compiz Fusion en plus histoire de tester aussi en même temps (c'était le but premier en fait ^^). Après avoir désactivé le Cube et tous les trucs graphiques un peu inutiles (j'aime surtout les fonctions utiles genre le zoom et exposé), j'avais un truc qui me convenait pour la gestion des fenêtres.

Bref, pour en revenir à Gnome 2.20 lui-même, j'ai pas trouvé que ça avait changé énormement depuis 1 an que je l'avais pas réellement utilisé ... à part les panneaux de conf qui ont un peu bougé. Et je le trouve globalement moins complet et moins pratique que KDE (je ne comparerai pas à XFCE que je n'ai pas énormement utilisé, et pour E17 non plus, je n'y ai pas retouché depuis longtemps), Nautilus que je n'aime toujours pas, les faibles possibilités de conf (même si souvent ça marche tout seul) ...

M'enfin ça doit être bien pour ceux qui veulent un desktop light sans avoir grand chose à configurer, pis ça peut être assez joli  :Smile:  Je pourrai utiliser sans problème s'il le fallait je pense.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

KDEiste depuis 2002 je suis passé à Gnome/XFCE depuis quelques temps pour changer et je le regrette.

En effet j'était 100% pur QT/KDE, et là j'ai trouvé des applications GTK dont j'aurai du mal a me passer (gVim, QuodLibet...).

Du coup ça va faire dépareillé dans mon futur KDE4 :'( 

À l'utilisation on regrette toutes les possibilités de KDE, mais on s'y fait sans trop de problème, on arrive même a apprécier la simplicité des applications  :Smile:  mais parfois c'est vraiment trop basique (brasero :/)

La je vient de quitter XFCE, je vais rester quelque-temps sous Gnome 2.20 avant de tester p-e des bureaux plus "light" (FVWM, WindowMaker...) ou plus "exotiques" (e17, GNUStep/Etoilé...), puis après un petit retour sous KDE 3.5.8 juste avant la sortie de KDE4   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *razer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> File-roller ne supporte toujours pas le drag&drop, n'affiche toujours pas l'avancement des opérations, ne gère toujours pas l'archivage en multiples volumes : pour moi l'une des plus grosse faiblesse du bureau gnome cet archiveur. D'ailleurs si quelqu'un a une alternative en gtk je sus preneur...
> 
> 

 

Je vois d'où peut venir ton problème avec file-roller (gconf qui merdoie? dépendances foireuse? ...) parce que de mon côté file-roller fait tout ça, fonctionne comme un charme et ce depuis un bon moment (au moins 1 an largement). L'archivage en multi-volume là par contre il ne semble en effet le gérer qu'à la décompression (un multi rar par exemple), mais impossible d'en créer.

----------

## gglaboussole

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - foutu mode spatial de nautilus
> 
> 

 

+1 mais ce "foutu mode spatial" est totalement désactivable via les préférences de nautilus (option : toujours ouvrir dans des fenêtres de navigation)

----------

## razer

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

>  *ryo-san wrote:*   
> 
> - foutu mode spatial de nautilus
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ben je pensais comme vous au début, et puis avec l'habitude et conjointement avec la vue en liste je le trouve finalement très pratique...

L'avantage premier c'est qu'il garde en mémoire la taille des fenêtres et le niveau de zoom par défaut. Par contre, pour la vue en liste, il serait bien pratique si il pouvait adapter la vue lorsqu'on développe un dossier : qu'il centre l'affichage sur le dossier si il se trouve en bas de fenêtre, un peu comme le fait Windows pour l'arborescence de l'explorateur.

Par ailleurs, j'ai un autre soucis : l'encoding de gnome-terminal qui se positionne par défaut sur un truc relou ANSI_X3.4.1968, alors que je suis en en_US.UTF8, c'est assez chiant de changer manuellement l'encoding, surtout qu'il impossible de virer ce foutu encodage de la liste ???

----------

## bouleetbil

salut,

Par contre j'avais pas vu encore, mais serpentine ne fonctionne plus.

Quand j'ajoute un fichier :

```

gaetan@localhost ~ $ serpentine

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/serpentine/mainwindow.py", line 80, in run_dialog

    self._on_response_ok ()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/serpentine/mainwindow.py", line 121, in _on_response_ok

    self.parent.music_list_widget.music_list_gateway.add_files (files).start ()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/serpentine/mastering.py", line 458, in add_files

    return self.add_hints(map(to_hint, filenames))

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/serpentine/mastering.py", line 472, in add_hints

    pls = self.__filter_location (h["location"])

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/serpentine/mastering.py", line 451, in __filter_location

    hints = loc_filter.filter_location (location)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/serpentine/plugins/plugfilter_plparser.py", line 39, in filter_location

    p.connect("entry", self.__on_pl_entry, hints_list)

TypeError: <totem.plparser.Parser object at 0x866ecd4 (TotemPlParser at 0x86e84c0)>: unknown signal name: entry

```

A priori après quelques recherches cela pourrait venir de dev-python/gnome-python-desktop. J'ai cherché une mise à jour de serpentine mais http://s1x.homelinux.net/projects/serpentine ne fonctionne plus. En attendant j'utilise gnomebaker  :Very Happy:   pour créer des CD audio.

----------

## razer

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je vois d'où peut venir ton problème avec file-roller (gconf qui merdoie? dépendances foireuse? ...) parce que de mon côté file-roller fait tout ça, fonctionne comme un charme et ce depuis un bon moment (au moins 1 an largement).

 

Le problème de drag&drop est présent que lorsque l'affichage par liste est sélectionné pour nautilus. En affichage par icônes, çà marche, mais c'est tellement pratique que j'ai l'impression d'être sous Windows   :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

Ah j'utilise pas Nautilus (trop lourd je trouve). Pas tester sous Thunar l'affichage par liste (sous icône ça fonctionne) et le drag'n'drop sous file-roller par contre. Je testerais ça à l'occasion si j'y pense.

----------

## Mickael

Au lieu d'utiliser file-roller, passer à Xarchiver, il gère également le drag&drop.

EDIT :  *Quote:*   

> EDIT : monsieur moche, bien vu le drag&drop dans la liste de fenêtres 

 

Je vois toujours pas ? c'est quoi, et c'est qui cette liste de fenêtres ? :/

----------

## kopp

MickTux: Tu sais, la liste des fenetres qui sont ouvertes, dans ta barre des taches. Tu peux cliquer, maintenir le clic et faire glisser pour changer l'ordre...

----------

## razer

 *kopp wrote:*   

> MickTux: Tu sais, la liste des fenetres qui sont ouvertes, dans ta barre des taches. Tu peux cliquer, maintenir le clic et faire glisser pour changer l'ordre...

 

Comme les onglets de Firefox en somme... Sauf qu'AMHA çà s'avère plus utile dans le renard

----------

## geekounet

 *razer wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   MickTux: Tu sais, la liste des fenetres qui sont ouvertes, dans ta barre des taches. Tu peux cliquer, maintenir le clic et faire glisser pour changer l'ordre... 
> 
> Comme les onglets de Firefox en somme... Sauf qu'AMHA çà s'avère plus utile dans le renard

 

s/renard/panda/  :Razz: 

----------

## gglaboussole

J'ai pllus d'aperçus sonores dans nautilus....ça marche chez vous ???

----------

## Mickael

Moi je ne peux plus changer la date et l'heure dans l'applet avec un clic droit. Comme je ne sais pas faire autrement depuis gnome .....   :Confused:   Mais il faut dire que j'ai vraiment un minimum de gnome d'installer. C'est vraiment con comme question.  :Laughing: 

----------

## razer

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> J'ai pllus d'aperçus sonores dans nautilus....ça marche chez vous ???

 

Moi çà n'a jamais marché, probablement car je n'ai pas de gstreamer d'installé, donc pas vraiment de changement...

----------

## kopp

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Moi je ne peux plus changer la date et l'heure dans l'applet avec un clic droit. Comme je ne sais pas faire autrement depuis gnome .....    Mais il faut dire que j'ai vraiment un minimum de gnome d'installer. C'est vraiment con comme question. 

 

```
date MMJJhhmm
```

 ?

----------

## Mickael

Meci kopp je vais tenter. Juste pour info je viens de retrouver le cadre noir et l'ombrage autour des aperçus de fichiers.

----------

## geekounet

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *MickTux wrote:*   Moi je ne peux plus changer la date et l'heure dans l'applet avec un clic droit. Comme je ne sais pas faire autrement depuis gnome .....    Mais il faut dire que j'ai vraiment un minimum de gnome d'installer. C'est vraiment con comme question.  
> 
> ```
> date MMJJhhmm
> ```
> ...

 

ntpdate même, c'est plus simple et plus fiable, voire un daemon ntpd  :Wink: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

Bonjour,

```

neogb ~ # eix gnome-light

* gnome-base/gnome-light

     Available versions:  (2.0)  2.16.3 2.18.2 2.18.3

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/

     Description:         Meta package for the GNOME desktop, merge this package to install

```

Gnome-light n'est pas disponible en version 2.20 ?

----------

## kopp

En même temps, si tu mets à jour les dépendances, le reste des paquets devrait être mis à jour. Les paquets gnome/gnome-light n'installe rien, ils ont juste plein de dépendances...

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

oui, c'est ce que je suis entrain de faire

----------

